# round II inshore report for 6/30



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hit the ramp again this morning at 6 a.m. sharp   had a nice ride down the i.c.w headed for the promise land 







[/img]
brought  "skip" with me today as he was tired of hearing all about my killer reports and wanted to see some action for himself  : stopped at this one section of the river thats a local hot spot and wasnt there five minutes till my drags  screaming with a nice 27"er on the other end







[/img]
meanwhile skips in the back of the boat trying to deal with a hugh birds nest all the while the reds were going crazy, saw the largest school of em i've ever seen up here in no. florida, probably a hundred if not two   







[/img]
once the tide started coming back in we moved back to the creek i worked yesterday, busted a few that came unbuttoned  caught a few dink trout then this  guy shows up for a pic  







[/img]
spooked off a whole buch trying to retrieve a lure i lost yesterday    and still couldnt find it so we eased on down the river to another spot that i havent tried in a while and found this dude 







[/img]
shortly thereafter skip finally hooks one  







[/img] 
with rain on the horizon and me having to get home to meet with an army recruiter as my sons about to take the oath tomorrow   we lit the candles and high tailed it back to the ramp, made it home in time for the u.s. military to take me out for a nice dinner  [smiley=usa.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are some nice reds and congrats on the the boys you must be a proud pop.  tell the boys thankyou for there service


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Wearing them out mark .


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Wearing them out mark .


remember the area you were anchored up on when i passed you yesterday morning? that school was in that area just a lil farther south and it was no joke the biggest i've seen up here


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Another great report. I was beginning to think "Skip" was an imaginary friend there for a while. ;D

Keep up the good work and tell your boy good luck in the service. We all appreciate him.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the report and thanks to you and your son. Wish him all the best.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ahaha thats good. lol your pretty ballsy for eating that banana on a redfish day like that. my thanks goes out to your son.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The banana was shocking, no lie! You sure do know how to fish your area! And best of luck to your son. We all owe him.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure that banana is why Skip only managed one measly fish, while you hauled them in one after the other!  Poor Skip, I've had my friend Bob do the same thing to me, so I can relate...


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

You sure do know how to crush a superstition......


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

> remember the area you were anchored up on when i passed you yesterday morning? that school was in that area just a lil farther south and it was no joke the biggest i've seen up here


Yea I was staked out waiting for them to come back towards me   . I am actually surprised they are still schooled up there, but I don't mind  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

this reply from capt. jan on my first microskiff post:

"Buck convention, blaze your own path. Be a non-conformist... Microskiff.com is about ALL boats and folks! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan




well those words have stuck with me since then  and not being one who conforms to superstitous beliefs i've chosen to blaze my own trail with the bananna  call me crazy but it wouldnt be the first time i've looked the devil in the eye and laughed ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm sure that banana is why Skip only managed one measly fish, while you hauled them in one after the other!  Poor Skip, I've had my friend Bob do the same thing to me, so I can relate...



try fishing with skip one day and you'll know why he only hooked what he did  the bananna had nothing to do with it ;D


----------

